# Already a GTR wreck in Malaysia.



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

From Zerotohundred.com, Gone Baby Gone....gtr thread

My brother mentioned to me that one of the GTR's around had an accident and was spotted on a tow truck. I didn't think much of it until I saw these.
Don't know if the car is even registered or not....

 
What a pity...
Thank god it's not mine... :runaway: :nervous:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Wait, someone from the zth thread said it's a Singaporean car... 66 or something. So far two members from Singapore put pictures here of a Black GTR. Could it be any of you?


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

wat a shame......... hope is repairable.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mitsu said:


> wat a shame......... hope is repairable.



Dont think so, to much damage including the air bag..


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

the air bag is replaceable. the front end is very hard. time for wrecking i suppose. wonder who will need the parts.......


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks a hell of a lot better than the R32 wrecks we've been seeing!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mitsu said:


> the air bag is replaceable.....




I know that, but its expensive.
The cost of parts and labour would over take the cars value to make it worth repairing.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

in malaysia we dun worry about the labour tat much. yes i agree the air bag will costly.


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

I do not believe that, the poor car.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

Wonder how much they want for that wreck???

May have some interest........!!


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Selling the brakes??? Hmmmm


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

woah, there was a crashed one in hong kong the same model and color...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Mitsu said:


> in malaysia we dun worry about the labour tat much. yes i agree the air bag will costly.


that's true - Dunno about Japan, but in Korea jobs are charged by the size of the work, not by the hour. There is absolutely NO WAY I could be where I'm at with my car if I were paying UK or US hourly labor rates.

For example, I installed an oil cooler with my mechanic. Helping him out, we got the job done in about five hours, which is $500 labor. I paid $80.

It does make it easier to think about work on the car when you're not calculating how many costly hours it's going to take to do this or that.


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

this is a singapore car... you can see on the 3rd pix the square gaget.. only unquie to singapore..

its a electronic pricing gaget...

If its 66, means it could have crazy while either in sepang or on its way home to singapore... sad case...


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Its not mine, and I just saw a black number 66 today. Wow there are 2 black R35s with number 66 so soon?!


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

could it be the 1st GTR imported to SIN?

I think its importer by imperial

I recall they told me it was a bidded 2 digit no


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

fark getting complicated........


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

ericgtr said:


> fark getting complicated........


There are about 7 black R35s in Singapore by now.


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Lung7707 said:


> There are about 7 black R35s in Singapore by now.


  
7 already? uhm make that 6 :chuckle: 
j/k


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Before the accident...


----------



## justntime (Feb 11, 2008)

A waste of great car..


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

More pictures from Wreckedexotics.com


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

This is what happens when daddy or mommy buys you a nice car. Believe me, if it's with your own hard earned cash, you tend to be a lot more careful.

Actually, the guy could be so obscenely rich that he doesn't care, either. Oh well, what a waste...

Any info on who the owner/driver was?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't really know akasakaR33. 
There are rumors around speculating this car belongs to one of owner of a Garage in Singapore. =)


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Ooh, well then that really is too bad. Hope he wasn't hurt!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow, it even made it here...

YouTube Ferrari F250 GT-R Wreck - Fast Lane Daily - 25Mar08


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DarkChild said:


> Wow, it even made it here...
> 
> YouTube Ferrari F250 GT-R Wreck - Fast Lane Daily - 25Mar08



Thats strange,i mean if i bend the fender on my GTR,i will be famous as the TV is doing a show that says: another GTR from germany was crashed because the drunk driver was not good enough to drive it 

I think Nissan has made everything correct in marketing the new GTR,no car ever did get such a feedback:bowdown1:


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

DarkChild said:


> Wow, it even made it here...
> 
> YouTube Ferrari F250 GT-R Wreck - Fast Lane Daily - 25Mar08


Poor guy must already be having a heartache having lost his brand new car and made worse by having his accident posted all over the net.... 

Offtopic:
Hey darkchild, we're u in hartamas last sunday afternoon?
saw a white GTR similar to ur car


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm in San Fran Jebu. Might have been my dad or one of my brothers.


----------

